# New deadbolt won't fit. Where can I find one with this type of latch?



## diybilly (Jan 22, 2016)

Where can I find a deadbolt with the flat latch like this Schlage (any brand, stainless steel or satin nickel)?

I tried to replace a Schlage deadbolt with a new Defiant deadbolt but it wouldn't fit. The latch is set to the same backset distance but the thumbturn assembly would not align with the hole and the screws would not fit at all. I tried to turn the deadbolt upside down which makes it better but one of the screws still don't go in all the way and it's not aligned with the hole (and looks odd).

I'd rather buy another deadbolt like the Schlage rather than tinker with the door and having to replace it unless it's a simple fix.

Pic 1 - Schlage deadbolt latch
Pic 2 - Defiant deadbolt 
Pic 3 - Defiant deadbolt latch

Thank you.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Defiant is real junk---------why not get another Schlage?


----------



## diybilly (Jan 22, 2016)

I cannot find a deadbolt with a flat latch like this old Schlage. Do you know what this type is called?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Why are you not just buying a whole new Schledge dead bolt and replace all the parts so they all match?


----------



## diybilly (Jan 22, 2016)

joecaption said:


> Why are you not just buying a whole new Schledge dead bolt and replace all the parts so they all match?


I want to buy a whole new deadbolt but I can't find a Schlage with the same flat latch. All the ones in stores have thick/round latch. I should've mentioned that the guy at Home Depot said my door is probably drilled incorrectly (hence only the flat one fits). I'd rather not call a locksmith to fix the door hole if I can find a new deadbolt exactly like the old one.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Then just redrill the latch hole deeper with a cheap paddle bit.


----------

